# Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?



## Das_Novalein (9. Mai 2014)

*Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Moinchen,

wollte fragen, ob es schädlich ist, wenn ich meine Crucial M500 240 GB SSD zum ersten mal formatiere.

Denn ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass wenn eine SSD die "Trim" Funktion unterstützt, diese dann gedankenlos formatieren kann, stimmd das?
Jedenfalls habe ich diesen Test mit dem Trimcheck-0.6 Programm gemacht und es wurde als positiv bezeichnet.
(Bild in der Ablage)


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Jeder Schreibzugriff auf eine SSD bedeutet Verschleiß.

Eine 240GB-SSD komplett zu formatieren bedeutet 240GB darauf zu schreiben - den Rest kannste dir denken. 

Formatieren ist für SSDs weder gesund noch sinnvoll - unabhängig von TRIM (was damit absolut nichts zu tun hat).


----------



## hbf878 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Es gibt zwei Arten der Formatierung: Die normale (langsame) Formatierung, bei der die ganze Partition einmal mit der neuen Dateisystemstruktur überschrieben wird, und die Schnellformatierung, bei der gewissermaßen nur der "Rahmen" des Dateisystems geschrieben wird. 
Die langsame Formatierung ist in deinem Fall wahrscheinlich unnötig und verursacht unnötigen Verschleiß (siehe #2). Deshalb solltest du, wenn du eine Partition auf der SSD formatieren möchtest, die Schnellformatierung auswählen. Mit TRIM hat das übrigens nichts zu tun. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder in der Kommandozeile ein "quick" hinter das "Format" hängen


----------



## Icedaft (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Alle Grundlageninfos zur SSD: PC-Experience Hardware, Tipps und Tricks : | SSD Optimierungen, Tipps, Tricks und FAQs (Update 09.03.2014)


----------



## Das_Novalein (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

ja nur das blöde ist, dass ich vorher keine Partition angelegt habe, und habe mich bei der Version(auf Professional) verklickt sowie auf "Weiter" gedrückt habe, ohne dabei den Key einzugeben.
Ich gibs zu ich habe Blödsinn gebaut..

Deswegen will ich die SSD formatieren um wieder auf Home Premium draufzumachen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Ich verstehe zwar grade nicht 100%tig was du da wie getan hast aber wenn die SSD an einem PC dransteckt wo sie nicht Systemplatte ist (wenn sie das wäre kannste sie ohnehin nicht formatieren... das System kann sich nicht selbst löschen) kannst du einfach in die Datenträgerverwaltung gehen (Systemsteuerung --> Verwaltung --> Computerverwaltung --> Datenträgerverwaltung) und die bereits erstellte Partition auf der SSD löschen - dann ist sie wieder wie neu aus der Packung was das angeht.

Wenn es darum geht das Betriebssystem auf die SSD zu spielen kannst du Partitionen auch direkt im Setup löschen und beliebig neu anlegen - formatieren brauchst du in keinem der genannten Fälle.


----------



## RealMadnex (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Die Schnellformatierung ist für eine SSD keinesfalls schädlich. Die paar KiB, die da geschrieben werden, jucken die SSD kein Stück. Mach dir also keine Sorgen, du kannst sie bedenkenlos (schnell)formatieren.

Auch die langsame Methode ist nicht so schädlich, dass die SSD danach gleich die Grätsche macht. Es ist zwar in den allermeisten Fällen unnötig und es erhöht minimal den Verschleiß, wenn man das aber nicht ständig macht, ist es völlig unbedenklich.

Bezüglich Trim. Wenn das Betriebssystem Trim unterstützt (wie Windows ab Version 7) und der Trim-Befehl auch am Laufwerk ankommt, wird der SSD bei der Formatierung mitgeteilt, dass alle Sektoren nun unbelegt sind. Funktioniert Trim nicht, kann das vor allem bei der langsamen Formatierungsmethode auf die Leistung der SSD schlagen, da sie dann denkt, dass so gut wie alle Zellen Daten enthalten.

/Edit


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> formatieren brauchst du in keinem der genannten Fälle.


Tatsächlich? Und legst du das Dateisystem an? Das nennt man formatieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Ich meinte damit "von Hand" extra Formatieren. Dass das Setup oder die Datenträgerverwaltung beim anlegen einer Partition im Hintergrund ne Schnellformatierung macht ist schon richtig. 

Was den Verschleiß angeht: Schnellformatierungen sind da vollkommen egal.
Bei üblichem Gebrauch sind auch vollständige Formatierungen (abseits davon dass das unnütz ist und wie beschrieben sogar Leistung kosten kann) nicht tragisch da ein normaler Anwender viel weniger auf eine SSD schreibt als diese "aushält". Selbst wenn man pessimistisch davon ausgeht dass moderne 1x nm MLC/TLC-Chips nur nopch rund 2000 Schreibzyklen mitmachen müsstest du deine SSD schon eben 2000x formatieren bis das Schreiblimit erreicht wird - im normalen Betrieb dauert das wenn man nichts besonders schreiblastiges anstellt Jahrzehnte.
Trotzdem - man musses ja nicht tun wenns eben nicht notwendig ist - ist ja auch unnötig Zeit die man sinnvoller nutzen kann.


----------



## ich111 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Alk: Über 2000x, es werden ja selbst bei einer richtigen Formatierung nicht mal 10% beschrieben


----------



## RealMadnex (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

@ich111
Wie kommst du darauf? Bei einer richtigen Formatierung, sprich der langsamen Methode, werden nahezu 100% des Speicherplatzes der SSD beschrieben (wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass nur eine Partition über die gesamte Kapazität angelegt wurde; eventuelles Over-Provisioning außer Acht gelassen).


----------



## ich111 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Warum soll 100% geschrieben werden? Es werden nur die Strukturen geschrieben und alle Bits, die auf 1 sind und auf 0 sein sollten (das sind nicht alle, denn nur mit Nullen gibts keinerlei Informationen) auf 0 gesetzt. Wenn die SSD komplett gefüllt ist wird also jede Zelle etwas abgenutzt. Geschrieben wird aber so gut wie nichts


----------



## RealMadnex (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Das musst du mir jetzt aber mal näher erklären. Du weißt, wie eine SSD in den Grundlagen funktioniert?


----------



## hbf878 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*



ich111 schrieb:


> Warum soll 100% geschrieben werden? Es werden nur die Strukturen geschrieben und alle Bits, die auf 1 sind und auf 0 sein sollten (das sind nicht alle, denn nur mit Nullen gibts keinerlei Informationen) auf 0 gesetzt. Wenn die SSD komplett gefüllt ist wird also jede Zelle etwas abgenutzt. Geschrieben wird aber so gut wie nichts


Der Haken an MLC ist aber, dass, auch wenn nur ein Bit geändert wird, die Zelle ganz gelöscht und neu beschrieben wird. Im ungünstigsten Fall wird nur die Hälfte der SSD geändert, aber trotzdem durchläuft jede Zelle einen Schreibzyklus. Und wenn eine leere Partition formatiert wird, dann ist der Informationsgehalt nahezu null (daher sind auch fast alle Bits 0, denke ich mal), denn es sind ja noch keine Dateien drauf und die Partitionstabelle an sich nimmt ja nicht viel Platz weg.


----------



## copland (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

wow, jetzt darf ich meine SSD nicht mal mehr formatieren. Ich installiere öfter mal Windows neu. Und im Menü formatiere ich die ja auch.

Ich gehe ab jetzt auch nur noch selten aufs Klo, sonst könnte mein Schließmuskel verschleißen und ich werde mich einschei... naja, den Rest könnt ihr selber dazudichten.
Jungs hört doch auf mit Verschleiß der SSD, ich kanns nicht mehr hören. Entweder ich nutze die fast wie eine normale HDD oder ich kauf mir solch ein Ding erst gar nicht.

Fast ausschließlich normal nutzen und wir werden sehen wie lange die hält, so mache ich das und nicht anders. Sonst brauche ich das Teil nicht kaufen.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Wenn ich die Platte komplett löschen will mache ich einen Secure Erase...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Ich muss copland da völlig zustimmen, diese absurde obsession eine SSD extrem zu bemuttern grenzt an selbstsabotage.
Wie oft formatiert man schon einen Datenträger, ganz genau, sehr selten.
Manche übertreiben es wirklich in punkto Vorsicht, wenn das so weiter geht kommt bald eine warnung eine SSD nicht mehr zu beschreiben.
Ich kann mich dem verdacht nicht verschließen, das diese ganzen Warnungen am ehesten von HDD-Jüngern verbreitet werden.


----------



## Kel (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*



Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Platte komplett löschen will mache ich einen Secure Erase...


 Das bringt bei SSDs nichts, da es keine eindeutige Zuordnung von Daten und Speicherzelle mehr gibt dank Wear-Leveling. Sowas funktioniert nur bei HDDs - und da reicht das einmalige überschreiben komplett aus.

Bei SSDs ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## Dellio (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

defragmentieren is schädlich hab ich gehört.. muss man bei ner ssd aber auch garned


----------



## Dr. med iziner (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*



Kel schrieb:


> Das bringt bei SSDs nichts, da es keine eindeutige Zuordnung von Daten und Speicherzelle mehr gibt dank Wear-Leveling. Sowas funktioniert nur bei HDDs - und da reicht das einmalige überschreiben komplett aus.
> 
> Bei SSDs ist das nicht möglich.



Soweit ich weiß ist diese ein ATA-Befehl der dem Controller mitteilt alle Zellen (oder Sektoren) mit 0 oder 1 zu beschreiben.
Und wenn dies nicht funktionieren sollte, warum wurde dies bei "lahmenden" SSD's empfohlen?


----------



## Kel (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*



Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Und wenn dies nicht funktionieren sollte, warum wurde dies bei "lahmenden" SSD's empfohlen?


 Quelle?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Daten auf der SSD komplett und sicher löschen - Datensicherheit - Festplatten - PC-WELT
PC-Experience Hardware, Tipps und Tricks : | SSD: Secure Erase (sicheres Löschen) Workaround (Update 02.12.2013)
So restaurieren Sie Ihre SSD - com!-Magazin
SSD komplett löschen | c't


----------



## Kel (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Du hast die Artikel schon gelesen, oder?
"Security Erase" verwirft nur den Schlüssel, der für automatische Verschlüsselung verwendet wurde. Da wird nichts komplett überschrieben.



> Moderne SSD-Controller verschlüsseln die Daten bereits beim Schreiben  und müssen für ein Secure Erase daher nur ihren internen Kryptoschlüssel  verwerfen und einen neuen generieren


Der Artikel ist von Mai 2012. Spätestens seit 2013 dürfte das jede SSD haben.

Und hier was vernünftiges von 2014 - Flash-Speichermedien sicher löschen | c't


> Weil keine klare Beziehung besteht zwischen  externen Sektoradressen und tatsächlichen Speicherblöcken, kann man auch  nicht jeden einzelnen überschreiben


----------



## Dr. med iziner (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Gut, dann wird nur der Schlüssel ausgetauscht. Aber du hast gesagt, ein Secure Erase würde bei SSD's nichts bringen. Aber nein, er ist sogar besser, da die Daten fast nicht wiederherstellbar sind. Dann habe ich mich eben getäuscht, daß alle Zellen mit 0 oder 1 überschrieben wird. Deswegen bringt ein Secure Erase eben doch was. Ersten sind alle Daten weg und zweitens weiß der Controller das wieder alle Zellen frei sind und arbeitet wie neu.
Das es keine klare Beziehung zwischen Sektoradressen und Speicherblöcke ist klar. Ich bin nur davon ausgegangen, dass ein Secure Erase alle Zellen auf 0 oder 1 zurücksetzen (je nachdem was Standard der SSD ist) und der Controller dann weiß, daß alle Zellen frei sind.


----------



## Kel (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*



Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Gut, dann wird nur der Schlüssel ausgetauscht. Aber du hast gesagt, ein Secure Erase würde bei SSD's nichts bringen. Aber nein, er ist sogar besser, da die Daten *fast nicht wiederherstellbar* sind.


Alles unter 100% ist 0%. Die Daten liegen nach einem Secure Erase alle noch auf der SSD. Und dann muss man noch dem Controllerchip vertrauen dass der Schlüssel wirklich gelöscht wurde .....


----------



## hbf878 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Ihr beiden redet von unterschiedlichen Zielen eines "Secure Erase". Es gibt nämlich zwei völlige unterschiedliche Gründe, einen Secure Erase durchzuführen:

*1.* Um Daten sicher zu löschen. *Früher* haben SSDs die Daten nicht verschlüsselt gespeichert, mit entsprechenden Mitteln konnte man deshalb Daten selbst aus als "gelöscht" markierten Speicherzellen wiederherstellen. Dagegen half nur das gezielte "Leeren" der Speicherzellen - mittels "Secure Erase". *Heute* speichern die meisten SSDs verschlüsselt, deshalb *müssten **(müssten)* sie eigentlich nur den Schlüssel löschen, um alle Daten sicher zu löschen. Trotzdem ist das Verwerfen des Schlüssels *nicht gleich *dem kompletten Leeren der Zellen (ATA Secure Erase / Reset). 

*2. *Um die SSD zu "beschleunigen". Wenn eine SSD nicht TRIM / GC-fähig ist oder in einem Umfeld eingesetzt wird, in dem TRIM nicht ausgelöst wird, bedeutet jeder Schreibzugriff auf die SSD, dass die zu beschreibende Zelle erstmal gelöscht werden muss. Das kostet Zeit, also Performance. Einmalig kann man den Schreibvorgang beschleunigen - indem man alle Zellen gezielt leert mit einem Secure Erase. 

Das Daten löschen könnte man heute also durch Änderung des Schlüssels bewerkstelligen - Das ATA-Kommando Secure Erase beschreibt aber *weiterhin* das komplette Leeren der Speicherzellen. Dabei ist es auch egal, ob es eine feste Zuordnung von Adressen und Speicherzellen gibt - Kapazität ist Kapazität, und daran ändert meines Wissens auch OP nichts. 
Wobei: die Implementierung liegt natürlich am SSD- / Controllerhersteller. Doch warum sollten sie daran etwas ändern? Dazu:



			
				http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/SSD_Secure_Erase schrieb:
			
		

> Bei neueren SSDs mit integrierter Verschlüsselung kann Secure Erase allerdings anders implementiert sein. Solche SSDs verschlüsseln automatisch alle Daten die geschrieben werden. Bei einem Secure Erase würde *(würde)* es dann ausreichen den Schlüssel sicher zu löschen - die Daten könnten damit nicht mehr entschlüsselt werden, wären aber noch physisch vorhanden.[1] Auf Anfrage teilte uns Tahmid Rahman (Intel Senior Technical Marketing Engineer) am Ende der Session _Optimizing Solid-State Drive (SSD) Performance for Data Center Applications_ am Intel Developer Forum 2011 mit, dass die Intel 320 Series SSDs und Intel 710 Series SSDs mit integrierter Verschlüsselung trotz dieser Möglichkeit nur den Schlüssel zu löschen weiterhin auch die Flash Blöcke löschen. Hauptgrund ist, dass ein Secure Erase auch bei diesen SSDs weiterhin die Performance wieder in den Ausgangszustand bringen soll.


----------



## Haxti (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Meinem Wissensstand nach: schnell Formatierung ist total ok, da nur der "Verzeichnisbaum" gelöscht wird. Dank trim, sollten der restliche Inhalt dann nach einer Idlephase auch gelöscht sein. Wer alles löschen will macht einen secure erase. Danach ist das Wiederherstellen von Daten nur sehr aufwändig möglich ( wegen Verschlüsselung und wearleveling). Lowlevel Formatierungen aus dem HDD Bereich sind meines Wissens umsonst, da die SSD intern durch diverse Algorithmen nicht dahin schreibt,  wo das Betriebssystem schreiben will.

Korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Wenn man eine Schnell Formatierung macht, wird der Rest eh später "Getrimmt"... ("Leerer" Speicher mit 0 Überschrieben, damit später Schneller drauf Geschrieben werden kann, da eine SSD immer erst die Zellen Löschen muss, bevor neues drauf geschrieben werden kann.)


----------



## Dr. med iziner (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

@hbf878 Das habe ich ja eigentlich gemeint. 

Es fing ja damit, daß ICH einen Secure Erase nutze wenn ich die SSD komplett löschen will. Kel meinte ja daraufhin, daß diese bei SSD's nicht funktioniert. Woraufhin diese Diskussion entstand.
Eine normale Formatierung ist bei SSD's sinnlos, da der Controller die "Sektorzugriffe" abfängt. Daher entweder Schnellformatierung oder Secure Erase. So ist meine Meinung.

Vielleicht haben Kel und ich auch nur aneinander vorbei geredet.


----------



## Das_Novalein (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Hey Leute,

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen die sie die Schnellformatierung ausführe? Denn wenn ich ein Rechtsklick auf die SSD mache kommt nur dieses Anzeigefeld raus :


----------



## ich111 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Wieso formatieren? Windows einfach über das alte Drüber


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

Du kannst nicht den Datenträger formatieren auf dem Das System sich befindet... Windows kann sich nicht selbst löschen... 

Wie gesagt - Setup-DVD rein und davon booten, im Setup die Partition entfernen, neu erstellen (das ist quasi ne Schnellformatierung) und installieren - das wars.

PS: 3TB Animes? Ich dachte meine Lebensgefährtin wäre recht alleine mit dem Hobby...


----------



## Das_Novalein (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Crucial M500 240 GB SSD, ist formatieren schädlich?*

okey danke.


Joah mit jeder Woche wird die Platte mit 8GB der Aktuellen Animes gefühlt 
Es bringt mich immer in gute Stimmung, von daher ist es eine gute Medizin ^^


----------

